# Latency/lag while recording to laptop with Reaper...



## Bobo (Dec 10, 2010)

So my tendonitis has gotten a bit better and I've picked up my guitar again. My old Dell desktop crapped out (had Reaper on it, recordings were usually problem free), so I got a new, but cheap Compaq. The specs were better than the old PC, so I didn't expect recording problems (yet I admit my ignorance to home recording in general).

The new laptop has no line-in input, which I thought I needed. I used this Amazon.com: Good Way AA1500 - Sound card - 48 kHz - 5.1 - USB: Electronics to record my guitar with POD as amplification. Well I have latency/lag issues every time I record. The 2nd track is never in time, and the amount of time it is off is all over the place. I tried just using the mic-in on the laptop (although I thought that wasn't a great idea, maybe an impedance mismatch?), but same issues. 

I can't just drag my 2nd, laggy track into the right time with Reaper, not sure why, pretty sure I did with my older version of Reaper on the old pc. Anyone got ideas where I start to hunt down this lag monster?


----------



## MacTown09 (Dec 11, 2010)

REAPER says the latency in the upper right hand corner of the DAW window. After you record, select the track and press "N" This will bring up the nudge track and you can put the total latency into the bar and push "Nudge Left"

Mostly though the problem is with your interface you got there. There are expensive interfaces for a reason which is that they are faster and cut down on latency time. I suggest investing in a better interface. Firewire is fastest.


----------



## Bobo (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for the Reaper latency tip. I'll check that out, and if it can align on the tracks properly, maybe that's the cure. The interface deal seems to not be the problem since I still have issues if I just plug straight into mic jack on the laptop. But what are some inexpensive options there?


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Dec 12, 2010)

I use the Lexicon Alpha USB interface. It was like $70 and it comes with Cubase LE4.


----------



## Bobo (Dec 12, 2010)

Is Cubase just a recording program like Reaper? I could look at that since I haven't bought Reaper yet, wanted top make sure I could get good recordings before buying it.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## MacTown09 (Dec 13, 2010)

The mix jack on a laptop will also be pretty slow when recording. I suggest getting a cheap firewire interface such as this one:


Buy Phonic FIREFLY 202 Portable Firewire Interface | Audio Interfaces | Musician's Friend


----------



## Bobo (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm just doing cheap/cheesy home recordings, but are there any other essentials besides the interface I should look in to? I'm thinking of using the program Renoise to load drums/other instruments into Reaper or possibly Cubase. The drums I've gotten to use with Renoise aren't that great, so maybe I need to find a decent drum sampling program.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 13, 2010)

chaosxcomplex said:


> I use the Lexicon Alpha USB interface. It was like $70 and it comes with Cubase LE4.



I use the Alpha as well but never bothered trying Cubase, mine works fine with Reaper.

The mic in jack on my laptop also results in laggy screwed up tracks, it's not usable for music at all. Fortunately even the cheapest of USB interfaces seem to be completely lag free though - I've had no issues at all with either the Lexicon Alpha or my DigiTech RP250.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Dec 14, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> I use the Alpha as well but never bothered trying Cubase, mine works fine with Reaper.
> 
> The mic in jack on my laptop also results in laggy screwed up tracks, it's not usable for music at all. Fortunately even the cheapest of USB interfaces seem to be completely lag free though - I've had no issues at all with either the Lexicon Alpha or my DigiTech RP250.



I love cubase, mainly because of the layout. Everything is, in my opinion, easy to locate and placed pretty much were I would put it.


----------



## Bobo (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm leaning towards the Lexicon Alpha USB interface, can be had for $59 through Musician's Friend. The full version of Reaper is $50 I believe, and I'm somewhat used to it, so that's the direction I'm leaning. 

Any cheap/decent drum program recommendations? Thanks again guys.


----------

